
Ask HN: What SaaS apps do you personally pay for? - awwstn
Someone asked this question back in 2018 [1] and I found the thread fascinating. So, re-upping it for 2020!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17136052
======
utf_8x
Huh... None actually. I use quite a few but all the SaaS apps I use have a
free tier/version that's sufficient for my needs...

I do pay for Spotify and Netflix. Do those count?

------
WaxedLekku
leetcode

